

PatentGate — Apple responded,  resolved amicably - ugh
http://www.futuretap.com/blog/patentgate-apple-responded/

======
avar
A tip for crazy people on the Internet: If the worst you can say about
something is that it "ignited a true blogosphere frenzy" it probably doesn't
deserve the "Gate" suffix.

~~~
wonderzombie
Honestly, I wish we could enact a moratorium on using the -gate suffix. Things
that'd warrant it would be rare enough that we could make exceptions as they
arose.

Also, I'd like a pony. And free money.

~~~
_harry
Is this the beginning of pony-moneygate? or has it been going on for a long
time?

------
bombs
If they had contacted their patent lawyer earlier than they had, they might
have avoided jumping the gun with their first blog post and their only blog
post might have been explaining why the twittersphere and blogosphere were
overreacting.

------
iviewit
Hmmm, wonder if Bruce Sewell, apples new counsel, who left Intel is attempting
to claim he resolved the REAL PATENTGATE. Whose trying to steal my moniker of
Patentgate otherwise. Right prior to Sewell's jumping from Intel, Sewell was
notified of his involvement in the REAL PATENTGATE unfolding for a Trillion
Dollar Heist of Intellectual Property from Iviewit Technologies and me,
inventor, Eliot Bernstein. See [http://www.brucesewell.com/2010/03/eliot-
bernstein-of-iviewi...](http://www.brucesewell.com/2010/03/eliot-bernstein-of-
iviewit-technologies_16.html)

and

SEC Complaint @

<https://docs.google.com/View?id=dgvpzjzw_9ghxg4km9>

Apple too owes massive royalties to the iviewit inventors.

Eliot I. Bernstein Inventor Iviewit Holdings, Inc. – DL Iviewit Holdings, Inc.
– DL (yes, two identically named) Iviewit Holdings, Inc. – FL Iviewit
Technologies, Inc. – DL Uviewit Holdings, Inc. - DL Uview.com, Inc. – DL
Iviewit.com, Inc. – FL Iviewit.com, Inc. – DL I.C., Inc. – FL Iviewit.com LLC
– DL Iviewit LLC – DL Iviewit Corporation – FL Iviewit, Inc. – FL Iviewit,
Inc. – DL Iviewit Corporation 2753 N.W. 34th St. Boca Raton, Florida
33434-3459 (561) 245.8588 (o) (561) 886.7628 (c) (561) 245-8644 (f)
iviewit@iviewit.tv <http://www.iviewit.tv> <http://iviewit.tv/wordpress>
<http://iviewit.tv/wordpresseliot>

Other Websites I like: <http://www.deniedpatent.com>
<http://exposecorruptcourts.blogspot.com>
<http://www.judgewatch.org/index.html> <http://www.enddiscriminationnow.com>
<http://www.corruptcourts.org> <http://www.changecourtsnow.com>
<http://www.makeourofficialsaccountable.com> <http://www.parentadvocates.org>
<http://www.newyorkcourtcorruption.blogspot.com>
<http://cuomotarp.blogspot.com> <http://www.disbarthefloridabar.com>
<http://www.VoteForGreg.us> Greg Fischer <http://www.liberty-
candidates.org/greg-fischer/> <http://www.facebook.com/pages/Vote-For-
Greg/111952178833067> <http://www.killallthelawyers.ws/law> (The Shakespearean
Solution)

------
DanielBMarkham
This is the story of the non-story.

I'm not sure whether to flag, laugh, or cry.

~~~
ugh
It is but since the first part of the story was submitted n-times over
(including comments proclaiming Apple turning evil because of the patent) I
thought is was only appropriate to submit the conclusion, too.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
You're right -- and that's why I didn't flag.

I really wish somebody could manage to write an article that explains to folks
how to read patents. I know it's boring, and we definitely need some kind of
reform, but the ignorance and misinformation out there is incredible.

